# NORCAR 2014 summer/fall schedule!!



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Here's what we have going on!!

I have all races listed (club races, BRP, F.R.P., and "big" races)

May:
3 club race
10 club race
17 club race
21 F.R.P. points race
31 BRP oval/road points race

June:
7 club race/BRP onroad points race
11 F.R.P. points race
14 club race
21 BRP oval/road points race
27/28 Tuning Haus Party race #1 (F1, USGT, VTA only race!!!)

July:
12 2nd annual Firecracker 1/10 oval
13 BRP oval/road points race
19 BRP oval/road points race
26 club race
30 F.R.P. points race

August:
2 club race
9 club race
13 F.R.P points race
16 BRP oval/road points race
23 Battle Bots (oval practice also)
24 BRP oval/road points race

September:
6 club race
13/14 Warm ups! (Vegas and Worlds!)


The Saturday NORCAR club races will start at 1pm and doors open at 9am

The Wednesday night F.R.P. points series will start 6:30ish and doors open at 4:30pm

The Saturday BRP oval/road points races will start at 4:00pm with practice at 1:30pm.
From 9am till 1:30pm we will be running 1/10 trucks. 
The race program will have 1/10 trucks and 1/12 spec road cars added to the BRP cars.
Practice will be broken up for the different scales 

The next "big race" we have coming up is the "Tuning Haus Party #1"
This will be specifically for F1, VTA, and USGT.
We will run by the UF1 qual. and points system for all classes!
I'll have a thread started with more info


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Lot of opportunities to race this summer. Looking forward to some good battles. :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hyper links have been added to the website 

You can get the Tuning Haus Party sign up sheet and rules package 

or

The Firecracker Classic sign up sheet



http://www.norcarracing.com/index.php?p=1_20_Upcoming-Races


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Is it June 7th yet? Ugh...way too long between races. 

Also, there is an on-road club race on June 14th that is not listed above.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Adam B said:


> Is it June 7th yet? Ugh...way too long between races.
> 
> Also, there is an on-road club race on June 14th that is not listed above.


All fixed.

Does that mean your going to stay a week here and run the 7, 11, and 14?


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

See ya on the 7th and 11th. :thumbsup:

TC 7th

TC & 12th 11th.


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

I plan on being there on the 7th.

tc
usgt
f1..if I still have it


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

So I have an idea, if the powers that be are open to it. The back to back weekends are a little rough on me. Would you guys be willing to add a practice day on the 8th? I am going to have some cars to test and Wayne needs to find me some HP. Maybe some people can paypal $ ahead of time to be sure operating costs will be covered. I am sure Chuck would be in. Granted I am not 100% sure I can as it's a couple weeks away, but I will send $ to cover my portion anyhow.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

On road racing this Saturday!!!!

Like Adam posted above, if you want to run practice Sunday let us know!!


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Count T Williams and I in for Sunday.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Looking forward to being there Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Adam B said:


> Looking forward to being there Saturday and Sunday.


I look forward to spending the weekend with you too.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

In for TC on the 7th. I'll also have my Tamiya m-chassis if anyone is interested in racing the toyest of the toy cars.


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

This weekend we are running the usgt rules correct, for the haus race? 3 min qualifier, and 3 15 min mains?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Bigz84 said:


> This weekend we are running the usgt rules correct, for the haus race? 3 min qualifier, and 3 15 min mains?


We've been just doing 1 15 minute main with 6 minute quals.
If time permits we can do the 3 15 minute mains.


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

No that's fine!!! 1 is good thxz wayner, see u in the am on saturday


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

You still got your F1??


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

It was bid on, hopefully I'll receive payment on Friday night when the auction ends. But as of right now, yeah I still have it.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Oh my aching head.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

old_dude said:


> Oh my aching head.


Too much wine?


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

*For sale!!*

I have the following for sale and would bring them with me this weekend.

1) wing tote pit hauler bag. It's the larger one. It's used and has wear, so I would take $50.

2) barely used BRP car with extra receiver and onyx charger for $100/obo


----------



## ic-racer (Jan 21, 2007)

So much going on this spring with the kids, work, vacation. Anxious to get the cars out racing. Hope to be there Sat.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Adam B said:


> Too much wine?


Probably not enough.


----------

